
Quicknotes – simple notes differently - alecc
http://quicknot.es
======
alecc
I just started a public beta of my - yet another notes app. I wrote it for
myself as the existing solutions like Evernote or OneNote seemed
overcomplicated for this job. My goal was to make note creation and editing as
simple as possible, but having at the same time flexibility in organizing the
noted. That's why a note is what it is - just a note, no "name/subject" field,
only one text. To keep it simple. But it's possible to use the concept of
#hierarchic.hashtags to keep the notes organized. And plenty of notes are
displayed on one screen to be able to see them at a glance.

